# this fish is for sale...anybody have any ideas what it is?



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

a guy has him for sale, just wanting to know what it might be.

could it possibly be a Pseudotropheus pulpican?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Is his body compact like the picture appears or is it the picture itself? To me it looks like some type of Cynotilapia.


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

the add says that he is about 4-5 inch with blue and purple stripes :-? 
he says that he is very aggressive. but i agree it does look like some type of cynotilapia.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would say pulpican as well. Im not sure how well bred it is however.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

COULD BE A WHITE TOP HARA AFRA


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

joker4466 said:


> COULD BE A WHITE TOP HARA AFRA


Nope, not a chance. _C._ sp. hara Galleriya Reef looks nothing like that.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

why_spyder said:


> Nope, not a chance. _C._ sp. hara Galleriya Reef looks nothing like that.


look at pic on forum profile,looks alot alike to me.4th pic on list is like his twin.4 bars on body .2 going up into the top fin.light blue almost white color.imo


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't need to look at a profile, not when I can look at the tank right behind me. :lol: I've been raising _C._ sp. hara for a couple years.....


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

so? thats my opinion. Pictures worth a 1000 words,lol

care to take educated guess then?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

_Ps. pulpican_ is by far the closest resemblance. *sshavney* nailed it.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If the owner doesn't know what it is, don't buy it. It "might" be pulpican, or a hybrid that looks like it, or..... who knows really.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Any chance its a male saulosi? Mine doesnt really look like that but it is somewhat similar?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL!!! That was a point blank answer. I agree with you and the non white top. I had a group I just sold and they defintely did not resemble that fish.


----------



## steve426 (Nov 23, 2008)

I would also think Male Saulosi, but 4-5" is way to big for saulosi so maybe it is a hybrid? 100% NO on the White top Hara!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The fish looks nothing like a saulosi. It is clearly something that has Cynotilapia in it, but what???? Just pass on the fish and find something that is of good quality, and what you are looking for.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

No, White Top Hara, No Saulosi..but I don't know what is is...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It's what they sell as "Clown Afra" or "White Top Afra" (that is a different fish from a "White Top Hara". Is it a pure Pulican/"Kingsizei"? Hard to be sure, they often look different from a wild Kingsizei, so does that mean bad breeding or hybrid?

You shouldn't buy such a large Mbuna unless you know for sure what it is to use for breeding. It's much easier to add smaller fish.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I dont think i would ever buy tank raised strains of kingsizei or pulpican. I guess if maybe someone very reputable had gotten some a long while ago, maybe i would purchase them.


----------



## sshavney (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I did not buy it, but i was starting to feel sorry for it. he was keeping it in a 10 gallon tank all by himself because he was supposedly too aggressive. Who knows, I have 11 brand new acei fry to worry about now :dancing: and a 75 gallon that is leaking :x Thanks a bunch!!!


----------

